# Strangest thing you took out of a fish?



## twinfish (Aug 15, 2005)

I went to the dike in the windy conditions, the water was off color and choppy. It was 6:30PM and nothing to show, I am working my pink skitter walk and look back to see if my truck is still there and not being looted when my rod almost gets yanked out of my hand. I get a nice 22 1/2" speck, was going to let her go but she was gill hooked and bleeding so I decided to have her for dinner. Well when I got home and cleaned her she was a pig, not only did she have a 3" shad in her but also an egg sinker. Strange to see that, and I got to thinking if any other 2coolers have found strange contents in their fish they cleaned?


----------



## Charlie Brown (May 17, 2007)

Not to strange, actually probably very common. Whole crab, about 3'' long in the stomach of a 21'' red.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*A Sparrow in a big bass!*


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

*Strange "Appetite"*

One of the strangest things I've ever found was a shotgun shell in th stomach of a redfish that was caught in Light House Cove at POC some 15 years ago...but when you think about the colors it makes a lot of sense. Brass & red..2 favorite colors for reds..Incidentaly, the shell was not shot..a fully loaded shotgun shell..LOL..
1fisher77316
Michael


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

*Treble Hook*

I caught a red one time that was trying to poop out a treble hook backwards. And we complain about hemorrhoids.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Caught a mess of channel cat out of a company pond once that every one of them had a stomach full of rocks.


----------



## Flaquita (Nov 2, 2006)

*Ouch*

Couple of years back I landed 23 or 24" red that was passing a very large circle hook. The eye and about 20 inches of leader were completely out her anus. Didn't look like there was any way the hook barb was coming out. I tried to remove it, but no luck. Se sure was skinny!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

One of the strangest would be an empty 12-ga shotgun shell from the stomach of a Matagorda Island back lake red.

Another would be a Bud Light bottle cap, again a redfish.

Next would likely be what was left of a weedless spoon, digestive fluids had been gnawing on it, and doing a good job of dissolving it. (Another red.)

How about a 14-inch needle gar... dead but evidently recently ingested as it was in really good shape except from being rolled a tight ball. This was in a 22-inch trout, and I bet that needle of a nose would be fun to have poking in your gut.

We once found a 29.5 inch trout that apparently choked to death on a mullet that was almost 16 inches long... full moon... go figure.

Strangest by far and certainly biggest pig award would go to a redfish landed on my boat by Bennie Judice in Shoalwater Bay the day after the big snow storm during Christmas 2005. It was enormously stuffed with... a 6" hardhead, several sand eels about the diameter and length of a #2 wooden pencil, half-dozen or so small shrimp, remnants of blue crab, and not one but two pumpkinseed Cocahoe minnows on red H&H leadhead jigs (no line attached to either.) Finally - the pig's demise came when it found Bennie's gold spoon too good to pass up. Now the weirdest part of all is those two jigs/Cocahoes, because the way I see it, that fish hit the same slip-knot tying angler's offering twice and slipped the knot both times. I kept the jigs as mementos but unfortunately Pam's kid's rifled my tackle room and took them fishing, fitting though as they caught more reds with them before breaking off on oysters.

NOW THAT'S STRANGE!


----------



## MikeR (Dec 30, 2005)

From a redfish taken out of Lake Austin; the throat of another redfish that someone had cleaned and thrown in the water.


----------



## fishgravy (Mar 5, 2007)

I caught a 21'' Cutthroat trout fishing in the high country that had a mouse inside her.


----------



## RP459 (May 11, 2005)

I caught a 22" speck on a broken back, she had the tail of a 5" mullet hanging out of her mouth. I'd seen pictures of this but was amazed when it happened to me...


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

Caught a bull redfish in the surf that kept spitting up 2" hard heads. More than 10 for sure.


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

*Baypigs*

Took my Mom fishing in POC for the first time and she caught a 27-3/4 inch Red... This fish was a total pig... It had a 4 inch Blue crab, two mullet about 5-6 inches long, half a dozen shrimp, 4 quarter sized piggy perch and an Eel that was about 16" long... I was in complete amazement and couldn't believe the fish still ate...

Goes to show when they are feeding they will eat anything in front of them.

Speckwrangler


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

AggieAngler caught a trout in POC that was 21" and had a recently eaten 13" mullet in it's stomach.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

activescrape said:


> Caught a mess of channel cat out of a company pond once that every one of them had a stomach full of rocks.


*Did that help you win the tournament? :biggrin: *


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

buddy of mine caught a chicken dolphin, maybe 8 inches long, that hit an swallowed a 6 in long ballyhoo while trolling. Still aint figured how he got it all in


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

I caught a 2 lb bass once with a baby snapping turtle in it's stomach. The shell on the turtle was about as big as a silver dollar. I also caught a channel cat with a chicken leg bone in it's belly.


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

Caught about a 4 lb bass that had a baby duckling in it's belly...


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

MikeR said:


> From a redfish taken out of Lake Austin; the throat of another redfish that someone had cleaned and thrown in the water.


 Redfish in lake Austin!? Was that recently?


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Bass with a cardinal inside.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

This is a picture that Medulla took of a 4 pound blue cat he caught earlier this year...


----------



## rost495 (May 24, 2006)

Not saltwater, and not me, but a friend caught a good sized yellow catfish. We cleaned it and always look-- you know might learn what the prefered bait is..... 
A whole oppossum. Not a young one either!!! 

Jeff


----------



## ruran (Jul 6, 2005)

@pocketfisherman - that was probably lake austin just above chinquapin (between matagorda and sargent). Not lake austin in austin, tx. It is a brackish lake/marsh on the coast. How about it MikeR?


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Back in high school me and a buddy sat in the flatbottom all night catfishin, eatin leftover bbq shrimp and chunkin the shells and tails into the bayou as we peeled em. We sat out there catchin channels and blues all night long and when we went to cleanin em the next mornin they were stuffed full of bbq shrimp shells and tails!


----------



## marcus1977 (Apr 24, 2007)

found a pumpkinseed/chart. sand eel jr. in a 18" trout recently that a buddy of mine caught that still had the jighead on it with a little of the leader attached.


----------



## jhfishersofmen (Apr 14, 2006)

one day we caught a 25" red in Christmas Bay and it had about a 5" flounder inside as well as a couple of shrimp.


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

Found a gold necklace in the belly of a crappie. It looked good till I touched it. It was mushy and disintegrated.


----------



## texasangler07 (May 7, 2007)

Well I didnt catch it but we were dove hunting over a stock tank and shot a dove that landed in it. While waiting for the wind to blow it over a bass blew up on it like a topwater and took it under. The next dove i shot I hooked and walked the dog with it. LOL Im Just Kidding


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Caught a Bull Red off of the South Jetties with an artificial Shrimp Tail (Bone/Strawberry) coming out of it's rear end.


----------



## ReelEasy (Jan 23, 2006)

*3lb bass with a belly full of artifical worms*

While bass fishing this past spring, Ended up catching a foot ball sized bass only to find out that it had worms...LOL However after experiencing this and reading all the posts we should really consider throwing objects that don't belong in the lakes we enjoy fishing.

Reel Easy


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

triple f said:


> Back in high school me and a buddy sat in the flatbottom all night catfishin, eatin leftover bbq shrimp and chunkin the shells and tails into the bayou as we peeled em. We sat out there catchin channels and blues all night long and when we went to cleanin em the next mornin they were stuffed full of bbq shrimp shells and tails!


LOL. So you guys were eatin' chum all night long then, huh?


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Capt Scott Reeh caught a red fish in January that had a 12 guage shot gun shell in its stomach when we cleaned fish.I guess that brass looked edible lol


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

while I didn't catch this fish or clean it......by far and away the oddest thing I've ever seen......


----------



## twinfish (Aug 15, 2005)

what is that plastic thing?


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Lucky That Fish Was Killed, He Had A Drug Problem.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

texasangler07 said:


> Well I didnt catch it but we were dove hunting over a stock tank and shot a dove that landed in it. While waiting for the wind to blow it over a bass blew up on it like a topwater and took it under. The next dove i shot I hooked and walked the dog with it. LOL Im Just Kidding





BALZTOWAL said:


> Lucky That Fish Was Killed, He Had A Drug Problem.


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

During the sheepshead run this year I had broke off with fish on three different times and when we cleaned them, this one particular fat *** sheepshead had all three leaders in his gut.Greed will get you.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

BertS said:


> while I didn't catch this fish or clean it......by far and away the oddest thing I've ever seen......


Looks like the top of a hypodermic syringe.
I have seen these in the surf downtown Galveston.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Brine Jake said:


> Looks like the top of a hypodermic syringe.
> I have seen these in the surf downtown Galveston.


I think it is the mouth piece of a snorkle.......

actually, I think Hooked up posted this picture a long time ago?


----------



## johnyb777 (May 3, 2005)

Well, as a kid, my dad and I were soaking dead shrimp on the end of a pier, and he was teaching me how to fish. He set his rod down to help me unhook a hard head when, POOF, KERPLUNK, his rod was in the water seemingly gone. The next day we were doing the same thing (but only I was fishing) when I hooked a 10" hard head with fishing string, leader, and eventually my dad's rod and reel hanging from its mouth...  We still have that old Shimano in the storage shed!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*crazy*

Man, reds will eat anything. I caught one as well with a spent shotgun shell as well.

I didnt do it but I saw a flounder caught during the flounder run when several 2cool boats were together and someone on our boat caught a flounder that had a very distinctive leader in its mouth. One that I have only seen a certain 2cooler use who happened to be fishing 30 yds away. lol

I also caught a small trout maybe 20 years ago at Marker 42 that had a beer tab in his stomach. The old type that pulled off completely. That was cool.

On a similar note one year during the flounder run I watched Wishin4fishin reel in his line once and there was a piece of line attatched to it. As he reeled it out of the water the line fell off. 5 minutes later he was reeling in again and again this piece of mono was hanging from his hook. This time he grabbed it as it appeared to be long and was gonna pull it in so it wouldnt tangle in the prop when we left. Well as he got the slack out he realized there was weight on the end, that weight ended up being a 26" trout that was probably 28" if his tail hadnt been bit off. The porpoises had worked this trout over as it was banged up but I couldnt believe there was this big trout on the end of this piece of line he caught twice. And I got the pics to prove this one.

Z


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

a whole corky, and a large spook in a 20" sand trouts stomach


----------



## BOB198 (Jun 17, 2007)

i caught a 52'' red with not one not two but three small trout a silver spoon and a pocket knife with a 12'' blade


----------



## twhitis (May 13, 2007)

I know this wasnt in the stomach, but I was fishing w/ a friend in Baffin and he sight casted a red that was pulling a poping cork thru the water.


----------



## BOB198 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Weird Things*

a 52" bull red with three small gaftop catfish a whole mullet that was 11" and a ball of fishing line


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

twhitis said:


> I know this wasnt in the stomach, but I was fishing w/ a friend in Baffin and he sight casted a red that was pulling a poping cork thru the water.


I've done that before


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

i took a little tutle out of about an 8lb blue cat before


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Not exactly stomach contents, but when I was kid we fished Rayburn alot. One night me and my sister were crappie fishing. (minnows) She wasn't paying attention and her little zebco goes in the drink. The next weekend, same place, crappie fishin' my dad hangs a piece mono while reelin' up. Jumbo slab crappie on one end(alive and kickin), my sister's little zebco on the other..


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Catfish with a sparkplug in its gut. Redfish with a snake in its gut. Trout with a very large mullet hanging out of it's mouth (CPR'd).


----------



## Mudlogger (Apr 24, 2007)

Once caught a flounder with a hermet crab shell inside.


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*Snake Bit*

I read in the Chronicle, years ago, of a fisherman on one of our East Texas lakes, cleaning a bass- when he was bitten by a baby water moccasin- that was in the stomach of the bass, still alive.


----------



## MikeR (Dec 30, 2005)

*You're right*



ruran said:


> @pocketfisherman - that was probably lake austin just above chinquapin (between matagorda and sargent). Not lake austin in austin, tx. It is a brackish lake/marsh on the coast. How about it MikeR?


That's it ruran, I meant the Lake Austin near Chinquapin. (I forget this site has readers all over the state, LOL!) Not really a "lake" in the way most people think of a lake. More like a mud bog with a few inches of water, a few feet at the most.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*hooked*

My mom caught a 26 # red and it had a size 10 or so circle hook in its but hole. told my mom that is was a great catch cause it broke someone elses 40 # line. i still use that hook from time to time.

Otherwise, just the usauls.



mehansen said:


> I caught a red one time that was trying to poop out a treble hook backwards. And we complain about hemorrhoids.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

does the two pearls on a hardhead count? they have one each side of there skull ,just under the skin. nothing unusual stomachwise that i can remember.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

During my bass fishing days I found a baby chick inside it's stomach.


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

A 6" wide sting ray in side a 26" Speck. Folded like a Taco


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

a 20" chicken dolphin inside a 19lb cow dolphin. Moma was hungry and one of the kids got to close.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Not in yet but headed that way,,,


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

A marsh rat in a redfish.


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

i bet finding a marsh rat in a red fish is not fun. that would scare the heck out of me!


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

fishgravy said:


> I caught a 21'' Cutthroat trout fishing in the high country that had a mouse inside her.


Not strange at all, back in montana baby mice make great bait for BIG brown trout in the rivers.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

a gulp


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

I've caught several reds with line and hooks they were trying to expell, but the one that really suprised me was a red several years back that had a baby bottle nipple in it's stomach. I never knew that reds were breast feeders.


----------



## rllenos (Mar 13, 2007)

Probably not unusual, but I have caught Dorado with Seahorses in them... I have also caught 18" trout hitting a 6' Croaker, I guess they will eat anything that doesn't eat them first. LOL


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*strange items*

When I was young and running throw lines with my dad
We caught a yellow cat that still had the perch that we used for bait in his 
stomach,still alive.The perch lived the night and we let him go the next
morning,we figured he had been through enough.The hook hole was
in his back and ripped through.


----------



## bburge (Aug 5, 2004)

On a bass fishing trip at a friends ranch a couple of years back my buddy's son came running up to the house with a 4lb largemouth to show it off to us. Since it had been out of the water for 10 minutes at this point we told him to clean it for supper. When he did he found a live bluegill as big as my hand in it's stomach. The bluegill seemed much more lively than the bass, so we had him take it back to the creek. He revived it a bit and it swam away apparently none the worse for the trip.


----------



## Brawler12 (Jul 20, 2006)

I was fishing with a friend in Galveston last year and I had my line broken 4 of my first 5 cast. Well about an hour later I landed a 26" trout with 3 leaders in his mouth with parts of the red cajun line I was using still attached. 

In Baffin back in April my friend caught some small keeper trout. When we cleaned them they had sea horses in their guts.

I heard of a tiger shark eating a rocking chair and another had a Louisiana licence plate in it's stomach. Oh wait, I was just watch a Jaws rerun on TNT.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Do you have any pictures of the 6' croaker??? 


rllenos said:


> Probably not unusual, but I have caught Dorado with Seahorses in them... I have also caught 18" trout hitting a 6' Croaker, I guess they will eat anything that doesn't eat them first. LOL


----------



## lrx (Feb 23, 2006)

*things fish eat*

Plastic shotgun wadding in redfish not real uncommon. Tail of 14" mullet sticking out of mouth of 23" trout that still ate my softplastic. Feed was ON.


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

9" marsh snake in a 23" trout.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*I caught a perverted fish!*

yep,, it was a condom in the belly of a 16" trout in 2004. Needless to say that the buzzards ate that fish. A buddy of mine was with me and he kep on ribbin me about not wanting that fish after I had found that. I said ok, here ya go, you can have it... The ribbin stopped and he refused!!! Hey, atleast it was a trout that believed in being safe..LOL,,, but its the truth and someone was having fun out in the bay!!!


----------



## JRC (Aug 17, 2005)

32" red in LA. with a 16" alligator in its stomach. Not sure why i killed him, but he was a fatty.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Saw a tiger shark that spit up a plastic doll and a carton of cigarettes once.
We caught it at Bucaneer Fields in the 70's.


----------



## fishoholic158 (Jul 9, 2007)

*i caught a flounder about 2 monthes ago with a four inche shad or atleased it looked like a shad but it had a shrimp in it too. so that flounder was hungry but no hooks in it or shot gun shells just alot of food.*


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

When I was 13, I caught the biggest flounder I will likely ever catch. He was just over 7 pounds. It spit out a 7 inch spec onto the bottom of the boat.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

firelt said:


> Found a gold necklace in the belly of a crappie. It looked good till I touched it. It was mushy and disintegrated.


That was gonna be close too mine I caught a flounder not a very big one maybe 3 lbs. and she had a mans gold wedding band in her stomach.

Billy


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

twhitis said:


> I know this wasnt in the stomach, but I was fishing w/ a friend in Baffin and he sight casted a red that was pulling a poping cork thru the water.


Back when I was cursed....eeerrrr I mean married Me and the old ball and chain was catching redfish and very nice trout off the Flagship and we were using floats and the reds kept eating our floats.
Billy


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I didn't have time to read every post, but mine would be a Baby Duck out of a Redfish


----------

